# How to know if I have Visual Studio 2008 SP1?



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi friends,

How to know if your Visual Studio 2008 has installed service pack 1 or not? I didn't find any information regarding this question in the Help section.

Thank you very much for reading my question.

Regards,

newbie_olala


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Umh. If I understand you right you can right click my computer >properties and find out
in XP.


----------



## qpage (Nov 3, 2009)

From menu 'Help' -> 'About microsoft visual studio'

And you see window like this:
http://quick-page.net/46ad2310


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Open up Microsoft Visual Studio, then click on Help > About Microsoft Visual Studio. The resultant window will show information about Microsoft Visual Studio. The second line on the right will show if a service pack has been installed.


----------



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for your answers

@Fabez: In my Visual Studio's "Help ->About Microsoft Visual Studio", the second line you mentioned above shows: "Version 3.5 SP1", but the first line is "Microsoft .NET Framework".

So did I have the Visual Studio's SP1? or it's just the .NET Framework 3.5's SP1?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Microsoft Visual Studio Service Pack 1 will automatically install Microsoft .Net Service Pack 1, so it is safe to assume that your copy of Microsoft Visual Studio has Service Pack 1.


----------



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Fabez,

Thank you for your answer. So perhaps I got VS with SP1. 
But if it's the case, it's quite strange. The true reason making me ask this question is: When I compile a C++ project, I often get this error:










I then searched the internet for solutions and then found out that this was a bug of VS 2k8, and it would be fixed if I installed a hot fix. But the hot fix was only for VS 2k8, and it's not necessary for VS 2k8 SP1. In other words, If I had VS 2k8 SP1, I shouldn't encounter this error. Isn't it a little strange?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Has this error been present since installing Microsoft Visual Studio ? Have you changed any files or settings in relation to Microsoft Visual Studio ?


----------

